# tv out cable for tab 2 7in GT-p3113



## dragonsuicida (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there a compatible tv out cable for this tablet? I would like to use my tablet to watch movies or games on my tv.


----------



## Leakim (Oct 21, 2011)

+1

Sent from my SCH-i705 using RootzWiki


----------



## Leakim (Oct 21, 2011)

+1

Sent from my SCH-i705 using RootzWiki


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

Eh?

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-ECC1TP0BBEGSTA-Galaxy-Tab-Cable/dp/B004DFADZK


----------

